# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  32-й гвардейский...

## Д.Срибный

Воспоминания Владимира Колотухина о службе в 32-м гвардейском Виленском орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени истребительном авиационном полку.
Подготовил к публикации Сергей Исаев.
Редактировал Александр Мелихов.

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...viap/index.htm

----------


## An-Z

Очень интересные воспоминания, отдельная благодарность за фото, строевых самолётов тех лет не много публиковалось.. надеюсь на продолжение..
Про заклёпки и прочие "забытые" вещи не единственный факт в те годы.. и это в разгар социализма, "знака качества".. 
даже не верится, что это просто забывчивость..

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо! Очень понравились воспоминания!

----------


## AC

Больше воспоминаний 50-80-х на сайт!!!

----------

Очень интересные воспоминания. Давненько в сети таких не встечал. Автора призываю продолжить!

----------

